# Three Sam Houston State Bearkats Named All-Southland Conference



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Junior guards Corey Allmond and Ashton Mitchell and senior center Barkley Falkner of Sam Houston State have been named to the 2009 All-Southland Conference men's basketball squad.
 The three players led the Bearkats to the Southland Conference West Division championship and an 18-11 record during the 2009 season. Sam Houston State is the No. 3 in the State Farm Southland Conference Basketball Tournament to be played in the Merrell Center in Katy starting Thursday.


read more


----------

